# bulk on blast, cut on cruise?



## Standard Donkey (May 15, 2012)

i know i am probably oversimplifying things, but i would like to get some input from IM members on when to bulk/cut when b/c'ing


my original plan was to bulk on my blast for 10 weeks

 then cruise for 4 weeks on 500mg test E/week + clen and reducing carbs in order to lean up before my next bulk blast



input welcome


----------



## jitbjake88 (May 15, 2012)

why not do a recomp?


----------



## Standard Donkey (May 15, 2012)

jitbjake88 said:


> why not do a recomp?



well i lean bulk on blasts with very clean foods.. so i dont gain much fat. I feel that cutting on a cruise would be like recomping..

the question im asking is basically, "will i lose mass by reducing carbs and adding clen during a cruise phase?"


----------



## adwal99 (May 15, 2012)

i think at 500mg a week u should be straight, thats a pretty heavy cruise but i know how you roll


----------



## jitbjake88 (May 15, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> well i lean bulk on blasts with very clean foods.. so i dont gain much fat. I feel that cutting on a cruise would be like recomping..
> 
> the question im asking is basically, "will i lose mass by reducing carbs and adding clen during a cruise phase?"



reducing carbs will take away that thick look. and for the cleni have to force feed myself.  but to answer your question, yes you will lose some mass.


----------



## Standard Donkey (May 15, 2012)

jitbjake88 said:


> reducing carbs will take away that thick look. and for the cleni have to force feed myself.  but to answer your question, yes you will lose some mass.



well carbs are a double-edged sword.. and yes i will lose mass, but will it be just fat mass? or will there be lean mass in there as well? (or will the 500mg of test E/week be enough to prevent lean mass loss)


----------



## jitbjake88 (May 15, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> well carbs are a double-edged sword.. and yes i will lose mass, but will it be just fat mass? or will there be lean mass in there as well? (or will the 500mg of test E/week be enough to prevent lean mass loss)




it all depends on your protein intake.  but the testwill def prevent lbm loss.


----------



## hoyle21 (May 15, 2012)

There is some good info saying to cut on blast and bulk naturally (in your case cruise) out there.   Do a quick google search and read up.


----------



## Standard Donkey (May 15, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> There is some good info saying to cut on blast and bulk naturally (in your case cruise) out there.   Do a quick google search and read up.



interesting.. i remember overburdened saying to bulk on blast, maintain on cruise, then cut on blast..


ill do some reading, thanks for your post


----------



## hoyle21 (May 15, 2012)

Someone here, Built maybe, was also a believer in cutting with steroids and bulking without.


----------



## XYZ (May 16, 2012)

I would only cut while on a blast.  You need all the gear possible to maintain LBM.

Too many guys go up and down with their weight way too much in a year.  20lbs up and then 30 pounds down.

Keep it simple, one blast to gain and another to cut 12 weeks for each, keep the cardio while gaining and you'll be GTG.


----------



## Digitalash (May 16, 2012)

Standard Donkey said:


> interesting.. i remember overburdened saying to bulk on blast, maintain on cruise, then cut on blast..
> 
> 
> ill do some reading, thanks for your post





XYZ said:


> I would only cut while on a blast.  You need all the gear possible to maintain LBM.
> 
> Too many guys go up and down with their weight way too much in a year.  20lbs up and then 30 pounds down.
> 
> Keep it simple, one blast to gain and another to cut 12 weeks for each, keep the cardio while gaining and you'll be GTG.



I agree with these, I think it would be fine to do a mild cut on cruise (like a natty essentially, 500cals under or so). If you want to bulk or cut hard though I think you should be on blast to prevent fat gain/lbm loss as much as possible


----------



## Standard Donkey (May 16, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> I agree with these, I think it would be fine to do a mild cut on cruise (like a natty essentially, 500cals under or so). If you want to bulk or cut hard though I think you should be on blast to prevent fat gain/lbm loss as much as possible




thanks digital and xyz, ill be cutting on my next blast after maintaining on my cruise


----------



## Digitalash (May 16, 2012)

I think it'd be fine to do a mild cut/bulk on a cruise, especially with 500mg bein your cruise dose lol. Just don't take it to the extremes you might on cycle. Or you could just maintain and take a break for a bit, train a bit less, loosen up your diet a tiny bit. Enjoy life so you're ready for the stress when it comes time to blast again


----------



## nby (May 16, 2012)

500mg for a cruise? jeez thats my cycle lol


----------



## Standard Donkey (May 16, 2012)

nby said:


> 500mg for a cruise? jeez thats my cycle lol



im gonna see how much my lipids etc. can recover on, if 500 is too much ill lower it


----------



## nby (May 16, 2012)

I'd cruise (bridge) on 125mg.. anything over that won't let me recover.


----------



## Standard Donkey (May 16, 2012)

nby said:


> I'd cruise (bridge) on 125mg.. anything over that won't let me recover.




your lipids dont recover on anything more than that??


----------



## nby (May 16, 2012)

Not in 4 weeks no. I want it to get back to baseline (except LH/FSH) so it feels i'm starting a new cycle. Can't get that on 500mg/week but way ahead of my, cycle wise. Perhaps some day


----------



## Standard Donkey (May 16, 2012)

nby said:


> Not in 4 weeks no. I want it to get back to baseline (except LH/FSH) so it feels i'm starting a new cycle. Can't get that on 500mg/week but way ahead of my, cycle wise. Perhaps some day



well im planning on running cholesterol support-type things throughout my cruise to see how effective thatll be at getting me where i want.

itll be a nice experiment for sure


----------

